# 2 Truck Shay Washer Kit Question



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally picked up a 36 ton 2-truck Shay. 6 screws on the motor block cover. I got the wheel washer kit from Bachmann.
The kit includes:
4 black screws,
4 black, thick plastic washers,
4 silver washers of the same size except metal and thinner
2 metal washers of same diameter and center hole size
2 metal washers much smaller diameter and smaller inner hold size.

I understand they go on the none bevel gear side of the motor trucks but can someone guide me as to what comes off the wheels/axels and in what order do the new parts go on? And why the smaller hole washers have two size diameters?

Additionally, the power pick ups do not appear to be the upgraded bigger housings and sleeves, as mentioned by TOC in a thread.

Consdering the avbove, and even thought there are no cracks in the plastic covers should I invest in the metal trucks ?


Thanks


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

One small with large hole metal washer against the bearing on each side. 
One plastic washer against each metal washer. 
One large with small hole washer on the outside of the non-geared wheel, with a long screw (and you may have to tap the hope or cut a couple of threads off the screw (3MM X.5, I think). 
Tiny washer and long screw through the bevel gear (same rule on the screw). 
The axles are drilled plenty deep, just some are not tapped far enough. 

Oh, and BTW, you have enough for one truck, not two. 
Trust me. 
I know they guy who invented that kit and gave it to Bachmann. 

Get another kit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What? it wasn't the Bach-man? Nor any minuscule canine with a virus of the family Rhabdoviridae? 

I dunno where you get your info TOC! 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty cute. 

Botc...errrr....Bachmann has never (for all intents and purposes) packaged the "kits" per locomotive, rather per truck. 
Oddly, it looks like they finally addressed a comment of 4 years ago on the number of screws. 

Down to 4 from 6. 

You think anyone in service would ever listen that the kit as packaged is half that required for conversion of a locomotive? 

Oh, and not The Rabid Chihuahua, either.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Fully trust you! 

Need a clarification, When you say "Bearing" I saw only one bearing, on the inside of the gearbox. Did you mean bushing in the center of the wheel? 

Another question, will upgrading to the metal trucks give me the better power power pickups. Should I just go ahead and do that rather than mess with wheel kits and hoping wheel power pickups do not melt? 

Thanks


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Depends. 
If the pickups are good, washer kits are cheap. 
The metal truck pickups have rollers.....with pins....and do, in fact, require lubrication frequently. 

Bearings are the big ball bearings on the axles, two per axle. 
Install parts againts the bearing, then the wheel, then the rest of the bits. 

The metal trucks come with washer kits installed.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Can someone post a picture please.

Johnn


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Of what?


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Light bulb came on. Thanks


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ward if you go to George Schreyer web. he has a lot of tips for the shay. 
good luck 
Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard if you go to George's site, about the bushings:

*http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1...l#bushings* 


You will see the reference:

"Some Shays seem to be experiencing rapid failure of the bushings that hold the wheels in place. The exact cause of the failures is up for conjecture, however a bad batch of plastic is probably part of the problem. In any event, the symptom is unmistakable, the wheels almost fall off. 

My two Shays came over on the first boatload and both have many hours on them Neither shows any sign of trouble. A friend of mine put his on the track and ran it for less than an hour before ALL of the bushings began to fail or completely crumbled.


An early symptom of the failure is a wobble or looseness in a wheel. If a wheel can be turned, even a little, with respect to the other wheel on the axle, there is a problem. This will get progressively worse until the wheel comes completely loose.


Since I've never had this problem, I don't have a fix for it. However, Dave Goodson had developed a Shay Fix it Kit which is now available through Bachmann[/b]. The kit contains 8 nylon washers, 12 steel washers, 4 larger steel washers and 8 longer screws plus instructions. The kit does NOT contain replacement bushings. If you need these, make sure that you ask Bachmann for them when you order the Fix it Kit.
It might interest you to know that this is the person that Curmudgeon references that he knows, the person who developed the kit, and the bushing kit in question.

He is also referenced a few other places.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Bachmann changed the nylon to black plastic washers. 
Originally, we had 2 nylon per side, now it's one black. 

Fixes the back-to-back gauge issue, too.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

There's quite a story behind those washer kits. 
Same attitudinal deficiency of "there's no problem", going as far as someone modifying a post and sending it to Bachmann....lawyers involved...threatened lawsuits...but I had the original.....incorporation of washer kits, and as part of that, an agreement to be sent one of the first of everything they produced for evaluation, and sending them the data first (which I always did) for approval on field fixes......and I COULD write reviews. 


Wasn't me who negated the agreement. 

I see some of the same ostrich head in the sand attitudes today. 
What I went through forever changed the way I look at this stuff, and people who kiss manufacturer's behinds. 

Truth is the truth. 

Fingers in your ears yelling "I CAN'T HEAR YOU!" over and over again to drown out the message doesn't cut it. 

BTW, for 14 years I have saved every stinking failed part.....there are bags and boxes of them, just in case someone tries that shXt again.


----------

